# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Poszukiwany logopeda w Łodzi

## Kasia

Witam,


Moje dziecko ma 3 lata i ma problemy z mówieniem, więc szukam dobrego logopedy, może byc prywatnie ( jeśli jest nie drogi).

Czy ktoś może mi polecić specjalistę z Łodzi??

----------

